# best antivirus for windows server 2003



## abhilashveeyes

can anyone suggest some good antivirus with versions for windows server2003 operating system?


----------



## NoReason

As much as I don't like Symantec for home/personal use, I use the Corporate edition at the office and it does extremely well with 2003 and 2003 R2


----------



## XtabbedoutX

I second scottcamp I use Symantec multi tier protection. It works well on server 2003 and the management console is great for keeping an eye on everything.


----------



## thebeast1234

I would be interested to see what would be the result of running a scan on those servers using a different anti-virus solution, have you ever tried it?
I'd bet you 10 to 1 that you'd be surprised.
I wouls recommend either NOD32 or Kaspersky as Server2003 AV solution, these are proven top performers consistently.


----------



## XtabbedoutX

With Symantec Multi-Tier you can control more threats and risks than you can with Either of the other two products you mentioned. Since I deployed Multi-Tier I have seen a dramatic decrease in help desk calls due to Viruses, Trojans, Spyware, etc.

I guess in the end it is all a matter of preference of the Admin and what works with other functions on your servers.


----------



## EricClemens

I'll chime in that Symantec has a good product. One thing you may want to watch for... I've seen installs take 1-2GB without blinking an eye. You may not want to install it on the same drive as your OS (if like many servers the C: drive is 20GB or a smaller size). It will save you from having to reconfigure file locations later to recover space for service packs etc.


----------



## XtabbedoutX

My Main Server is far from lacking space, 2 73G Physical drives run on RAID 5 for OS, 4 more Physical Drives Running RAID 10 for File server. I run Symantec Multi-Tier and Symantec Backup Exec. on that server as well and have plenty of room to spare.


----------



## adm23

Hey quick question for anyone,

when you guys mention Symantec Multi-Tier do you mean Symantec Endpoint Protection + Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition?

Thanks.


----------

